# after a 40 of mickeys..



## mzreyes (Nov 21, 2008)

this is what I came up with. hahaha... I was hella bored and  a bit tipsy. After watching a million videos on youtube I decided to play. THis is my first time cutting my crease so any tips on how to improve would be much appreciated! Inspired my xsparkage's aries makeup. Because I'm an aries =) yesss my face is whiter because this is my old color of foundation =p Sorry if the pics are HUGE






















I used..

eyes..
spiked eyebrow pencil
bare canvas and flammable paints
fascinating e/k
bordeauxline p/p
gesso, carbon, sketch, passionate, nanogold, nylon e/s
blacktrack f/l
ardell lashes

face..
estee lauder individualist foundation (love this foundation but its too light for me)
mineralize skinfinish natural dark
MUFE powderfoundation

lips..
veletella c/l 
full blown and mac red l/s
sex ray l/g


----------



## ilovegreen (Nov 21, 2008)

Fab look especially the lip colour


----------



## couturesista (Nov 21, 2008)

Girl please, you should be giving us some tips! Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

Those lips are to die for! Too bad I could never rock them like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, I was missing your FOTD's


----------



## carandru (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great! and I love those lips!  I definitely couldn't tell you were tipsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That just means the next time you do it, it will be even better!  I would probably try to make the line a little thinner in the inner corner, but that's just how I like it personally.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I may try this look out.I love the lips.


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_It looks great! and I love those lips!  I definitely couldn't tell you were tipsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That just means the next time you do it, it will be even better!  I would probably try to make the line a little thinner in the inner corner, but that's just how I like it personally._

 
haha thanks.. yea the line on the inner corner is pretty thick because I was trying to do that pointy corner thing bleeeh. lol...


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great look! LOVE LOVE LOVE the lips!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 21, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing, girl! You are gorgeous, and the makeup is fantastic.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome job as always girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That lip color is sexy on you


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Nov 21, 2008)

I love love love this whole idea of cutting haha i like the word i like the look and im subscribed to nireyna youtube videos. and i know she does that same thing. 

i tried it and was NO good at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but your awesome at it obviously.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 21, 2008)

friggin AHmazing! I'd say u nailed it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

awww this look is amazing .. i love it


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

I absolutely love this look!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 21, 2008)

Hot! Love everything about this.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 21, 2008)

YESSSS! 

instant fav of all time!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 21, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2008)

that is one sassy look.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 21, 2008)

Super gorgeous, and great eye design.  Love it.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 21, 2008)

Can u do a tut on for this look? Purrrttty Pleaazzzzzzzzeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 21, 2008)

I always, ALWAYS love your looks.  I wish you would do a TUT on this.  I always go back and look at your old TUT's and FOTD's b/c they are so inspiring.  This is yet another gorgeous work of art!!


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

you def. look hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

B*E*A*U*T*I*F*U*L  
I am so glad you posted a fotd...I simply love them...You are my top favorite poster!!! !!! This look is super HOT on you!


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 21, 2008)

the look is stunning!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2008)

I think it looks great.  The only suggestion I would make is to bring the crease up higher to utilize your lid space more.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 22, 2008)

This look is hot! Youre very pretty and you always have the best fotd's. Love your work.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought it was going to be a green and gold look!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 22, 2008)

This looks great! Is there anything you can't do?!?!


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hot look! Great lip color!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 22, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 22, 2008)

I LOVE THIS LOOK. AND WELCOME BACK I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT ALL YOUR OLD PICS. I LOVE YOUR MAKEUP STYLE. YOU ROCKED IT GIRL. and is there a way you could do a tut on this look thanks.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 22, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 22, 2008)

this is a super look!


----------



## .k. (Nov 22, 2008)

gorgeous lips! i love it! i want to try this look!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 23, 2008)

this is awesome!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 25, 2008)

Love your crease cut!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 26, 2008)

You need to post more woman!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look amazing and those lips are to die for!


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2008)

it is so good to see you again!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats pretty freaking hot!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn girl.  You are killin them with this look.  Maybe I should get tipsy and try to create looks.  Hell, it worked for you, LOL


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## gitts (Nov 26, 2008)

This is hot!


----------



## versace (Nov 26, 2008)

i LOVE your FOTD'S..


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! And I'm LOVING those lips!


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 26, 2008)

so fab as usual!


----------



## mello (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so jealous of your lips and brows!
But it looks great, awesome job


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 26, 2008)

Great look!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 27, 2008)

love this! extra points for doing this after a 40 lol


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 27, 2008)

This look is perfect in some many ways.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I always love your FOTDs.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 28, 2008)

beautiful look!


----------

